# Mathews C-4 Opinions



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the opportunity to trade into a 2009 c-4

Any opinions on this bow?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

solid bow hard to beat but must get dl right


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

I like the C4 better than anything else I've ever tried. It holds good, shoots great, and has good speed. The grip gets cold in the woods but you can always put some wrap on that.


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

You'll love the Mathews.The ease of draw and power are amazing. I've been shooting my '05 Switchback for 5 years now and the only thing I'd consider switching to would be a Z-7. Even then I'd never get rid of my SB.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

*I love mine!*

I have one I use for indoor spots. A great bow!


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

solid bow hard to beat but must get dl right


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have had all the conquest bow ,the c4 I think is the best .I bought mine when they first came out in 07 and I'm still shooting the same bow .For me that's saying something .Good luck with it .


----------

